# Ariens compact 22 throttle



## Goosegridlock (Jan 16, 2018)

Just got a like new compact 22. Was only used a few times in the last few years. I had to take spark plug out and spray starting fluid to get it started. Plug was very gas soaked. When it did start it was full throttle with flames shooting out the exhaust. I moved the snowblower under power and worked fine but it can’t run that fast can it? Is there a way to bring down the engine speed? I’m afraid it’s going to blow up as fast as it was running. I have a call and email into ariens customer service but have received nothing back. Any ideas?


----------



## Goosegridlock (Jan 16, 2018)

Anything?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

From looking up a manual for the Compact 22, there does not appear to be a throttle control. This is the manual I was looking at: 
https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/Ariens920021_Man.pdf

Without an exact model number for your machine, something like 932184, it's tough to check exactly what your machine has. 

But if there is no throttle control, then the RPM should be fixed, and controlled by the engine's governor. Saying it's running "that fast" is kind of a vague description, without a tachometer reading to show the actual RPM. Some engines now are intended to run at just a single speed, to simplify things for the operator. Pressure washers can be like this, as well as others. 

The flames shooting out the exhaust may be related to the very-wet spark plug. Which might be from over-priming, and/or excess choke. 

If there is no throttle lever on your engine, then yes, it's intended to run at a single speed, likely around 3600 RPM. I wouldn't worry about that aspect, unless you have a tachometer to measure the engine speed, and find it to be above 3600.


----------



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

That motor should be a single speed. It should sound pretty much like any other 4 stroke equipment in your yard. Lawnmower, generator or a wood splitter.
Almost everything runs around 3400 to 3600rpm.

Probably didn't want to start because of old gas.
If your handy you could take the carb off and soak it in some seafoam for a few hours. That might sort out the hard starting. Generally a gummed up carb is not a warranty problem.

Also if it's new to you sometimes it takes a few times to figure out what the machine likes for priming. Some machines like one or two primer pumps and others up to 8. It can definitely be frustrating flooding it the first few times till you get it figured out.

If it sounds like it's really screaming, more like a grass trimmer or chain saw and your a little scared of it, something is up with the governor, or possible spring missing somewhere.

I've also had ice and water freeze around the carb and governor arm causing it to run to fast. Usually warming it up and it will sort it's self out.

I would not run it for any length of time if it's really screaming.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Goosegridlock (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for your help. It ran much better when I started it the next time. I think I must have primed it too much. Now it runs fine with some surging but I see in this forum that normal,?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

couldnt hurt to clean the carb and dont keep the old gas or use stabil after the winter season


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yup, an engine shouldn't typically be surging. It might smooth out if you add a little choke. Surging is often from running lean, commonly from a dirty carburetor.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Goosegridlock said:


> Thanks for your help. It ran much better when I started it the next time. I think I must have primed it too much. Now it runs fine with some surging but I see in this forum that normal,?


I was reading the manual on another OHV engine yesterday. On that one it says not to prime more than 3 times. Just FYI.


----------

